# Surprise!!!..oooops wrong categoy..delete



## jd56 (Dec 28, 2013)

Wrong section daggumit!!


----------



## Sped Man (Dec 28, 2013)

I would go with the light and dark green tires. It is a unique look. Both tires dark green makes the tires blend in. It gives the bike a dark look. Oh, I almost forgot..Welcome to the club. My wife keeps a close eye on me especially when the mailman is about to arrive  If she sees a huge box she immediately puts on her brass knuckles ;-0


----------

